# AGHHH!!!! Peg Hobbies NAUTILUS????



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I came a short mention on line saying the Pegasus Hobbies Nautilus kit might be around $99.99 with interior and photo etch parts, due this May.....*Cool*....but.....$99.00 *NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!* if so it better not be the scale they have been advertising.... I don't care how detailed it is...at that price iI should be at least 19" in length min!

pant pant pant.......say it aint so! :freak::tongue::wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Guess those PE parts add a lot to the price eh? For that price I'd want something closer to 3 feet long!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Unfortunately, not the Disney version so I'll be passing on this one anyway...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

flyingfrets said:


> Unfortunately, not the Disney version so I'll be passing on this one anyway...


I wanted this model, but if it is really going to be $99.00, I will have to pass. I can do a scratchbuild of the Disney version for that price.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is a nice take on the design, but I have far too many things I can get for that $99 that I have been putting off too long. If it was a third that price without the interior and photoetch then maybe...
This is the first mis-step I have seen Pegasus make- they usually offer kits which give you a lot for a low price. Maybe they will have several different editions of this kit and the $99 is the 'all the bells and whistles one'.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's way too pricey for me as well. While I really liked the design of this sub model from the earlier mock up pics (??), my fiscal realities won't allow me to justify this particular purchase.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I love modelers who tell companies how to run their business...........


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I can't wait for this one to be released.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll probably get one. Gotta figure out what to use to add the, um, toothy forehead thing.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> I love modelers who tell companies how to run their business...........


And I love modelers who have problems with other modelers expressing their opinions.

As for the kit itself, at $99, my current financial situation forces me to pass on this, thought it sounds like it will turn out to be a nice kit.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hmm. Well, I was interested in this kit, but at that price, I'm not sure. It's pretty pricey. But, hey I hope they sell enough to justify the expense of tooling, etc.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

spock62 said:


> And I love modelers who have problems with other modelers expressing their opinions.
> 
> As for the kit itself, at $99, my current financial situation forces me to pass on this, thought it sounds like it will turn out to be a nice kit.


Oh,sorry......opinions,I just thought they were gripes about the value of something they haven't seen yet.......


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is a nice design, but I do not think anybody would have a problem at that price if they were releasing the classic Disney version. While this kit has a lot of visual appeal and is in the same 'style' as the Disney Nautilus, it is a lot to be asking for a kit that they made up themselves without any tie in to an existing production.
It all comes down to finances- if I have that much to spend on a model kit, there are two others I have put off buying that I want a lot I can get for that much. Most of my money is going to Doctors, so I have watched a lot of kits land on the shelves that I have been waiting for that I cannot do anything about right now.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I checked the pegasus website,megahobby and tower hobbies....*
*nowhere does it say (that I can find) that this kit will be around $99.00 ......*

*WHERE DID YOU GET YOUR INFO FROM ????*


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it large enough to fit out for R/C use? That may be a secondary factor.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I hope its not $99. If so I'll be passing as well, and thats not an opinion.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Did some investigation and found a few pics that indicate the size of this model. The first pic shows one leg of the Martian War Machine in the background, the second one shows a part of the base of the Martian War Machine The third pic shows the base and all three legs of the War Machine. I think extrapolations may be made using these pics about the size of this model, this is going to be one impressive kit.

http://culttvman.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ihobby2011pegnaut05.jpg

http://culttvman.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ihobby2011pegnaut02.jpg

http://culttvman.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ihobby2011pegnaut07.jpg

After seeing these, even if it is $100.00 I will be getting one.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fluke said:


> I came a short mention on line saying the Pegasus Hobbies Nautilus kit might be around $99.99...


Where was this? I haven't seen anything mentioning price yet.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

After searching, I have to agree with other posters, haven't found any info that mentions the price of the Pegasus kit. Where did thid info come from?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Okay, I have say that, looking at those pics, I really do like it! I may yet have to spring for it, as look as the final price doesn't hit three digits!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I can't count the number of double-digit priced kits that, by the time I (and probably many of you) added all of the aftermarket accessories (photo-etch, resin parts, electronics, lighting, etc.), put the total price for the finished model WAY into the triple digits.

The idea that this kit comes with photo-etch and is possibly a higher double-digit price shouldn't come as a surprise. I like the look, and I want the kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> I'll probably get one. Gotta figure out what to use to add the, um, toothy forehead thing.


Nacelles, what else!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

kenlee said:


> Did some investigation and found a few pics that indicate the size of this model. *snip*
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ihobby2011pegnaut05.jpg
> 
> ...


It may not be the Disney version, but it still looks like a gorgeous kit. 

Sean


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry guys....been busy, I just spent 30 min looking for that write up that mentioned the 99.00 price.....it must have been a mistake anyways.....I hope.

Looking at the pics it sure looks to be more than the 14 inches in length they posted last year :thumbsup:

I agree with a few here..... I think its a cool steam punk design and even more interesting in looks than the classic film sub.

I'm looking forward to this one


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Funny, I just had a conversation with Larry over at Pegasus about this (and other stuff) and got an update.

Looks like the releasing date for this will now be somewhere around Christmas of this year. They are still working on some of the design elements, but this kit will be substantially as you saw it on CultTVMan's site. (Perhaps a little more refined since that model was just an SLA version of the CG files and not from the production molds.)

Tooling and production costs have been rising in China and it's affected pretty much everyone that doesn't own their own production facility. Still, Larry had to cringe a bit in that no pricing has been set. He has no idea (well, probably a rough idea) of the actual production costs for the run, so he is not committing to a MSRP at this time. And probably won't for a while. Once distributors have their prices, you'll see the MSRP. 

One thing was clear - the photoetch in the kit is adding, at most, $5.00 to the retail price (and will add more than that in presentation effect).

I'll probably meet up with him at Monsterpalooza later today and try to pry more tidbits from him. (I saw the prototype for the Dragonslayer kit a while ago and it looked great. Dragons aren't my thing, but I recognize a good sculpt when I see it.)

Later,

Gene


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't help but laugh at some of you who just have to complain about something. You all want super detail, large scale, special decals, photo etch, resin parts, and any other do-dads a manufacturer can put in a kit,.....but you're too cheap to pay for it ! All kits aren't for ALL modelers, that's why they have suggested skill levels. This isn't the Sixties anymore, things cost money to produce, a lot more. I live on my Military Retirement and Social Security alone, and you know, I don't seem to have a problem getting and building whatever I want. If I want something, I'll save for it. Can't do that, must have it NOW? Just can't live with the fact someone else has it FIRST? Weather it's in your skillset to even build properly? 

Then go do like most of America,....max out your VISA...it's everywhere you want to be! But quit crying about it !

Here is the way I see it. If you can't go to bat in the Major Leagues, you better carve out a spot in the Farm League,....or just settle for Softball !


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

GKvfx said:


> Funny, I just had a conversation with Larry over at Pegasus about this (and other stuff) and got an update.
> 
> Looks like the releasing date for this will now be somewhere around Christmas of this year. They are still working on some of the design elements, but this kit will be substantially as you saw it on CultTVMan's site. (Perhaps a little more refined since that model was just an SLA version of the CG files and not from the production molds.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> I can't help but laugh at some of you who just have to complain about something. You all want super detail, large scale, special decals, photo etch, resin parts, and any other do-dads a manufacturer can put in a kit,.....but you're too cheap to pay for it ! All kits aren't for ALL modelers, that's why they have suggested skill levels. This isn't the Sixties anymore, things cost money to produce, a lot more. I live on my Military Retirement and Social Security alone, and you know, I don't seem to have a problem getting and building whatever I want. If I want something, I'll save for it. Can't do that, must have it NOW? Just can't live with the fact someone else has it FIRST? Weather it's in your skillset to even build properly?
> 
> Then go do like most of America,....max out your VISA...it's everywhere you want to be! But quit crying about it !
> 
> Here is the way I see it. If you can't go to bat in the Major Leagues, you better carve out a spot in the Farm League,....or just settle for Softball !


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's another morsal for thought, a reality check, if you will !

*HE WHO DIES WITH THE MOST TOYS,...DIES ! And your family will donate all your collected crap to GOODWILL, where someone will buy your $300.00 dollar Fine Molds Falcon for .99 cents to give to their 6 year old Nephew to play with !* Chew on that thought for a while and see if that don't give you a trip to the ER !


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here's another morsal for thought, a reality check, if you will !
> 
> *HE WHO DIES WITH THE MOST TOYS,...DIES ! And your family will donate all your collected crap to GOODWILL, where someone will buy your $300.00 dollar Fine Molds Falcon for .99 cents to give to their 6 year old Nephew to play with !* Chew on that thought for a while and see if that don't give you a trip to the ER !


It is already in my will that all my "toys" be found appropriate, loving homes after I die, not just be tossed out like my roommate did with three boxes of stuff about a year ago when he was "cleaning" the basement. Little did he know that I had a complete inventory with the prices I paid for the "junk" he threw away, he is still paying up. 
Some of it was irreplaceable mementos from my deceased dad and grandmother. Strangely, about a week before this happened I was drawn to the basement and retrieved some of the stuff that really meant the most to me, one thing saved was my Johnson & Smith company steam engine that my dad bought for me in 1971, it still runs.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here's another morsal for thought, a reality check, if you will !
> 
> *HE WHO DIES WITH THE MOST TOYS,...DIES ! And your family will donate all your collected crap to GOODWILL, where someone will buy your $300.00 dollar Fine Molds Falcon for .99 cents to give to their 6 year old Nephew to play with !* Chew on that thought for a while and see if that don't give you a trip to the ER !


Sir, you are indeed the BEST!:thumbsup:
Those poor modelers who buy kits, and Buy kits, without really building any, must be second guessing that case of new Kits they plan to purchase!!LOL!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kenlee said:


> ...tossed out like my roommate did with three boxes of stuff about a year ago when he was "cleaning" the basement...


Wait, what?!? Who *(@^ does that? Thank goodness for your inventory, but still, the sheer violation of that act is beyond the pale.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Wait, what?!? Who *(@^ does that? Thank goodness for your inventory, but still, the sheer violation of that act is beyond the pale.


His "logic" was that since I had not touched the stuff in a couple of years then I must not need it. He is one of those people that throws away everything that he is not currently using. He has had to buy 2 new computers because he refuses to keep any of the documentation or software that comes with it, when it crashes he has no way to fix it without spending a bundle on it. It is also impossible to leave any kind of food in the freezer more than a week, he decides that it is old therefore it is bad and must be thrown out. There are times I could kill him.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Getting back on track a bit - Larry is having all sorts of problems with the shark kit tooling. Parts breakdown stuff and the way the factory is tooling it. It may be a while. Sorry. Other people have mentioned that particular kit and he realizes it is going to be somewhat popular.

Saw the Dragonslayer kit opened up. Looks like another great sculpt and dynamic pose.

Got to hang out with Frank and Larry and Steve and Joel over at Monsterpalooza. My god, what a show. If you are into horror/creatures, it really looks to be one of THE shows to go to (if you can get out this way.....)

Gene


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I like how the sides bulge out, and few other things. But the Disney version is it.

Has anyone ever done the Harryhausen version from Mysterious Island?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's interesting that something seemingly as simple as a shark is ending up being the tough nut. No matter, whenever it's ready I'll be getting one so I can put a frickin' laser on it's head. 

I got the dragon yesterday and it's an _amazing _sculpt!! I just hope I can do it justice with paint. I'd love to see a second kit with her rearing up with her wings spread.


----------



## neps (Apr 3, 2009)

Gene,
Thanks for the info! BTW, did you happen to get any info regarding the Terminator kits? 
I'd really like to know when those are expected to reach the market...


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

kenlee said:


> ...not just be tossed out like my roommate did with three boxes of stuff about a year ago when he was "cleaning" the basement.



"... and that's when I shot 'em, yer Honor." Depending upon what part of the South the case is heard in, still a reasonable defense. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't catch whose design this is. Is it original or does it reference another Nautilus?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

John P said:


> It's interesting that something seemingly as simple as a shark is ending up being the tough nut. ........


Yeah, Larry was surprised (read: disappointed) too. It's a pretty big kit, so they decided not to go with the vinyl material like the Dragonslayer and Relic kits. And for some reason, there are just a bunch of part fit issues. Maddening for him as well. Steve Iverson noted that he gets a surprising number of inquiries about this kit too, given it's non-SF nature.



neps said:


> Gene,
> Thanks for the info! BTW, did you happen to get any info regarding the Terminator kits?
> I'd really like to know when those are expected to reach the market...


Long ways off. Likely not this year. And, to kill that rumor now - *no* decision has been made about chroming/plating or prebuilts. I will say this - based off of seeing the original filming model over the years, in 1/35th scale, this thing will be a BEAST. And yeah, they know we need 1/35th figures of Endoskeletons and soldiers and pimped out pickup trucks and rubble for all the diorama guys. Let 'em get the main kits into production first.......



SteveR said:


> Sorry, I didn't catch whose design this is. Is it original or does it reference another Nautilus?


It's the Greg deSantis version - http://www.museumoftheimprobable.com/ when he showed me the printout of the design, he said it was 1:1 size, and he had an 11x17 sheet of paper. So, I'm guessing it'll be around 14"-15" long.

Gene


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

GKvfx said:


> It's the Greg deSantis version - http://www.museumoftheimprobable.com/ when he showed me the printout of the design, he said it was 1:1 size, and he had an 11x17 sheet of paper. So, I'm guessing it'll be around 14"-15" long.


Thanks, Gene.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> I can't help but laugh at some of you who just have to complain about something. You all want super detail, large scale, special decals, photo etch, resin parts, and any other do-dads a manufacturer can put in a kit,.....but you're too cheap to pay for it ! All kits aren't for ALL modelers, that's why they have suggested skill levels. This isn't the Sixties anymore, things cost money to produce, a lot more. I live on my Military Retirement and Social Security alone, and you know, I don't seem to have a problem getting and building whatever I want. If I want something, I'll save for it. Can't do that, must have it NOW? Just can't live with the fact someone else has it FIRST? Weather it's in your skillset to even build properly?
> 
> Then go do like most of America,....max out your VISA...it's everywhere you want to be! But quit crying about it !
> 
> Here is the way I see it. If you can't go to bat in the Major Leagues, you better carve out a spot in the Farm League,....or just settle for Softball !


That is why I don't post here anymore......................


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't mind paying a bit more for quality so if the kit's good then I'll buy it. We can't expect plastic kits to be dirt cheap any more.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GKvfx said:


> Yeah, Larry was surprised (read: disappointed) too. It's a pretty big kit, so they decided not to go with the vinyl material like the Dragonslayer and Relic kits. And for some reason, there are just a bunch of part fit issues. Maddening for him as well. Steve Iverson noted that he gets a surprising number of inquiries about this kit too, given it's non-SF nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know what material the shark will be made of if they're not doing it in vinyl?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Do you know what material the shark will be made of if they're not doing it in vinyl?


Their standard ABS stuff, I believe.

Gene


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Here's another morsal for thought, a reality check, if you will !
> 
> *HE WHO DIES WITH THE MOST TOYS,...DIES ! And your family will donate all your collected crap to GOODWILL, where someone will buy your $300.00 dollar Fine Molds Falcon for .99 cents to give to their 6 year old Nephew to play with !* Chew on that thought for a while and see if that don't give you a trip to the ER !


Yeah, the wife already told me that when I go, I get planted and my stuff heads for the landfill...gotta do like Kenlee said and make a will!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GKvfx said:


> Their standard ABS stuff, I believe.
> 
> Gene




If it's ABS or styrene (and it's a good sculpt).......then count me in.:thumbsup: 

Not interested in vinyl though.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Any recent update on the release date?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I could be wrong but it was put back on the back burner for now.....some STUPID Dragon kit that won't sell have as much seemed to be a more important priority. We need more figure and dragon models like we need more Sherman tank and P-51 kits!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

fluke said:


> I could be wrong but it was put back on the back burner for now.....some STUPID Dragon kit that won't sell have as much seemed to be a more important priority. We need more figure and dragon models like we need more Sherman tank and P-51 kits!


Unless something drastic has happened between June 9th (when Larry came over for Carson Dyle's and I's Bday festivities) and today, this kit is very much on the front burner. Tooling is underway was the last report I had.

The Dragonslayerkit was under parallel development and due to issues which I'm not going to go into here, was ready to be released first.

Gene

PS - no price has been set yet, and likely won't till Pegasus has a better idea of the complete tooling, manufacturing, and shipping costs. Release date is still anticipated closer to year's end.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks.

Please...if you can... is the kit going to be a bit longer than the 14" that was predicted at the beginning?
This kit is as almost important to me as the R2 Enterprise. Very stylish and Steam punk.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, stupid dragon kit. I'd much rather have an old rusty sub, we don't have hardly any of those.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

GKvfx said:


> Unless something drastic has happened between June 9th (when Larry came over for Carson Dyle's and I's Bday festivities) and today, this kit is very much on the front burner. Tooling is underway was the last report I had.
> 
> The Dragonslayerkit was under parallel development and due to issues which I'm not going to go into here, was ready to be released first.
> 
> ...


any news on the Great White Shark kit


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Not like this one. Those Dragon kits always end up in the clearance bin. I'm not knocking it but I hate it when a kit is announced two or more years prior and still we wait....the dragon kit kinda just 'swooped' down on us. 



robiwon said:


> Yeah, stupid dragon kit. I'd much rather have an old rusty sub, we don't have hardly any of those.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> Unless something drastic has happened between June 9th (when Larry came over for Carson Dyle's and I's Bday festivities) and today, this kit is very much on the front burner. Tooling is underway was the last report I had.
> 
> The Dragonslayerkit was under parallel development and due to issues which I'm not going to go into here, was ready to be released first.
> 
> ...


I think it will be a great model kit! The guys at Pegasus do a knock out job! Cost$$$ not a problem, its a one of a kind kit... Will be worth ever penny... Randy


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

fluke said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Please...if you can... is the kit going to be a bit longer than the 14" that was predicted at the beginning?
> This kit is as almost important to me as the R2 Enterprise. Very stylish and Steam punk.


I think he said it would be right around 14", give or take...... something.  Honestly, I don't remember. I saw a full size drawing that was around that size, but when I saw the grow samples, they were in pieces.



jaws62666 said:


> any news on the Great White Shark kit


I posted (somewhere) that there were tooling issues with that. They wanted to avoid vinyl and stick with their ABS stuff, but that requires different tooling and .....yadda, yadda, yadda...... the dive cage and the diver looked cool. (Larry wants this kit out as much as the Nautilus. It's just a resource and quality issue, really.)



fluke said:


> Not like this one. Those Dragon kits always end up in the clearance bin. I'm not knocking it but I hate it when a kit is announced two or more years prior and still we wait....the dragon kit kinda just 'swooped' down on us.


Pegasus doesn't really announce things too far in advance, unless it is at one of the major hobby retailer shows. I hear about the new stuff because I try to dig up reference for them with the licensed stuff from VFX movies. But the sculpted stuff - they have a guy that just turns out amazing sculpts on his own. So, if it's ready, and they can fit it into the pipeline - away it goes.

Gene


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fluke said:


> I could be wrong but it was put back on the back burner for now.....some STUPID Dragon kit that won't sell have as much seemed to be a more important priority. We need more figure and dragon models like we need more Sherman tank and P-51 kits!







I'm looking forward to the Nautilus but we need more dragon kits not less. My only problem with the Dragonslayer kit is that it isn't styrene (or ABS).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GKvfx said:


> I think he said it would be right around 14", give or take...... something.  Honestly, I don't remember. I saw a full size drawing that was around that size, but when I saw the grow samples, they were in pieces.
> 
> 
> I posted (somewhere) that there were tooling issues with that. They wanted to avoid vinyl and stick with their ABS stuff, but that requires different tooling and .....yadda, yadda, yadda...... the dive cage and the diver looked cool. (Larry wants this kit out as much as the Nautilus. It's just a resource and quality issue, really.)
> ...




I'll be there in a shot if that shark's ABS (or styrene). I hope they do the choice of heads too...one with his mouth open and one with his mouth closed.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm happy with all these kits--the Dragonslayer kit is awesome and a dream come true for me; I can't wait for the Great White Shark and I'll happily buy a Nautilus. I don't know why people have to trash a kit they're not interested in just because they didn't get the kit they wanted (yet). These things are not mutually exclusive and we're really pretty spoiled at the moment...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Have to agree with jbond, we have been really, really spolied the last couple years. Just remember a few years ago it seemed like the scifi segment of our hobby was all but extinct. Now with Mobius, Round2, and Pegasus we have had more kits come to us most would never expected to ever be kitted. There is so much coming out it's not that hard to wait to get the kit you want when there is so much cool stuff out there now.


----------

